# Help



## Careymarie

So took this test and really don't understand I've got polycystic ovaries and trying to get pregnant anyone had this before and what was your outcome x


----------



## mridula

Looks like BFP to me :) Did you get few more tests? Maybe 2 or 3 more tests with 4-5 hour gaps will help you be sure...


----------



## Careymarie

mridula said:


> Looks like BFP to me :) Did you get few more tests? Maybe 2 or 3 more tests with 4-5 hour gaps will help you be sure...

I'm going to do another one in the morning I'm really hoping that i get a BFP I've had 7 miscarriage most recent was in January I've got a little one who is almost 3 now I have my fingers crossed me and my partner really want another baby


----------



## mridula

Ohh that's a sad thing to happen.. 7 MCs! Good luck to you for this one :)


----------



## Careymarie

mridula said:


> Ohh that's a sad thing to happen.. 7 MCs! Good luck to you for this one :)

Thank you I will keep posted


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon it looks like a BFP. 
But wud test with some other tests just to be sure. I really hope this is it for you and I'm so so sorry u have had 7 MC that's terribly sad. I've had 3 and I thought that was bad but oh my goodness u so so deserve this hon.
Good luck


----------



## Careymarie

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon it looks like a BFP.
> But wud test with some other tests just to be sure. I really hope this is it for you and I'm so so sorry u have had 7 MC that's terribly sad. I've had 3 and I thought that was bad but oh my goodness u so so deserve this hon.
> Good luck

I really hope so I have my fingers crossed but yes I shall test again in the morning and then again next week didnt find out with my first one until I was 2 months after I did month of constant testing and a blood test was negative I was indeed 2 months gone and ohh no I'm sorry for your loss its such a hard thing to go through and never gets any easier and thank you


----------



## Excalibur

I'm so sorry for your 7 losses :hugs: 

I would definitely test again just to be sure. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Careymarie said:


> I really hope so I have my fingers crossed but yes I shall test again in the morning and then again next week didnt find out with my first one until I was 2 months after I did month of constant testing and a blood test was negative I was indeed 2 months gone and ohh no I'm sorry for your loss its such a hard thing to go through and never gets any easier and thank you

It's so hard hon. Even the really early losses hurt but the one i had at 10 weeks and 4 days was horrible and I had to have a D&C.
I've just been diognosed with cholestasis of pregnancy this time around and that can cause stillbirth so it's back to worrying again even tho I'm so say at the safe stage. I dont think any stage is safe to be honest. Pregnancy is just hard. It's a blessing but it's such a worry at the same time


----------

